
The Physics of Space Battles - manish
http://gizmodo.com/5426453/the-physics-of-space-battles?skyline=true&s=x
======
sga
I would love to see a videogame that included solar system battles that rely
on using orbit dynamics as opposed to the deep space feel of a game like
Asteroids.

